# Irish Rose?????



## Nupine (Nov 13, 2007)

Hi! We recently bought an expensive American Alpine yearling. She is bred to a buck directly out of Irish Rose. I am pretty new to goats so have any of you heard of Irish Rose? I was told she was a really good doe.


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

I think I might know what doe you are talking about. Here is her link: http://www.sfalpines.com/irish.htm Strawberry Fields Alpines are in Ohio. Here is her son, Ireland: http://www.sfalpines.com/ireland.htm

I hope that helps! And welcome to The Goat Spot!


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

If she is out of the irish rose that is on the strawberry fields herd then you have a very special doe on your hands. There was a gal in california that had a buck kid out of rose. I wish i could of baught him. But i just couldn't figure out how to ship him. She has some very impressive sons and daughters ou there. She was AGS national champion in 03, that same year her littlermate brother was THe AGS national champion buck. 
There is a son of her on their website, his name is Ireland, not one of her better sons but he is definatly a nice buck. I would just like to see a longer neck on him
Do you have any pictures of her? As she freshened yet?


beth


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

I just re read that email and realized you said the buck she was bred to was out of Irish. And then im just doing a little bit of reserach... Is your doe out of the Breezee fields herd?
beth


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

She's a nice doe, I'd say if you bought a doe bred to her son, you'll have some really nice kids!
Welcome to the Goat Spot!!


----------



## Nupine (Nov 13, 2007)

Yes it is Strawberry Fields. She is due in March and is milking a little. Her color is beautiful and she is so sweet. She got GC at the fair. I will show her in 2008. If she has any bucklings, they will be for sale.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

whats her registered name? i would be interested to look her up on the adga genetics site. AS well as the buck she is bred too. 
beth


----------



## Nupine (Nov 13, 2007)

Her name is Dark Raptor Cool Breeze.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

is she a dark chamoisee with a big white belt and a couple of spots? I have been looking for the dark raptor site but they seem to be no loger. I had been talking to her about buying her buck merlot, but just couldn;t afford to ship him from ohio to washington. 
If she is the doe im thinking of then i was also talking to her about buying a buck kid out of her. I may still be interested next year if you get any buck kids out of her. Just for some different lines. What buck is she bred to???
beth


----------



## Nupine (Nov 13, 2007)

I do not have a picture of her but her old owner does. Go to http://www.vonshap.com. Then click at the top on Little Shap Herd Dairy. She is under Does, she is Summer Breeze. The buck is under bucks. He is Romeo. The doe is not out of Irish Rose, the buck is.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

nope not the doe i was thinking of. She is really nice though. And i like the buck.


beth


----------



## Nupine (Nov 13, 2007)

If I get any bucklings out of her should I wether them are sell them as bucks? [I forgot that her grand sire was the 2003 ADGA Alpine Premier Sire of the Year.] If I sell them as bucks would any of you be interested and how much should I ask?


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

If she is a dry yearling and has never kidded before then you should wether them. If she is not proven in the bucket or the showring then you shouldn't sell her buck kids, regardless of genetics(genetics can bite you in the butt)
http://thegoatspot.freeforums.org/viewtopic.php?t=497
There's a discussion everybody had a couple weeks ago on the subject


----------



## Nupine (Nov 13, 2007)

She is a milking yearling and has kidded once. She was shown at the county fair but there was only about 10 goats, but the judge did say she was worthy of her win and he really liked her. She produced a gallon a day as a younger yearling. Does that count?


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Well it depends. Just because she milked a gallon a day as a yearling is only part of the equation. How does her udder look? Is it high and wide in the rear? Good extension of the fore udder? Nice size teats with good placement and teat size? Was she a good size and in good body condition for milking that much? Personally, I don't like to see them milk that much that early, I feel they need to mature more. This doe has very nice general appearance and dairy character.


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

i have to agree with sarah. genetics mean alot but are not every thing. as far as the buck kids go the grand sire is to far back for me to put much thought in to him. plus you have to look at both sides of the pedagree.


----------



## Nupine (Nov 13, 2007)

Right now her udder looks very nice and very well attached, but she is just about dried up. She came in heat again so we had to take her back to Romeo. So she will kid mid-April. Do you think it would be best to make my dicision when she freshens? Also, what age to you recommend castrating with the band method?


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes, I'd say your best decision would be to wait until she freshens.
As far as banding goes, I don't use the banding method, so I'm not sure how old they have to be.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

I always use the banding method, it works best and is cheap and simple. The boys usually forget about it as soon as i stick a bottle in their mouth. 
And yes i would wait until you see her udder to make a decision about keeping any bucks intact. She looks like she has a nice globular udder witha long smoothly blended foreudder. But the pictures are small and i can't see her rear udder. 
I know a lot of people the sell buck kid out of FF however any good breeder will evaluate the doe for a leasr thirty days before they say yes or no. I actually have my next buck ki9d ordered out of a FF. I really like her a lot and am hoping she freshens as nice as the rest of her. But i told the breeder i wanted lots of pictures. I would love to go see her but she is all the way across the country. I did a lot of reserch, looked at her dams udder, her dams sisters udders. Udders out of the buck the sired her and so forth. Of course the pedigree isn;t too shabby, the doe i chose is linebred on 4 time national champion Rishona.
Im excited.
beth


----------



## Nupine (Nov 13, 2007)

She has very nice udder from what I have seen. She is just about dry now. It looked very well attached at fair in August before I got her. But we had to take her back to Romeo 2 days ago because she came in heat again. So we will have mid-April babies. Do you think I should wait to see her udder when she freshens and if I show her at a show in May, then make my dicision?


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

that sounds like a good plan. By the time that show rolls around they will be about four weeks old. Its always nice to hear what a judge says about them. Although you can;t base your entire opinion on one judges opinion. However you can get an idea.
beth


----------



## Nupine (Nov 13, 2007)

Even though you can't see her udder too well, if you go to http://www.vonshap.com little shapherd dairy, then sale page, then Oreo, you can see her dam's.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Her dam's udder looks nice, do you know what her sire's dams udder looks like? Her sire's dams udder is what you usually can expect her udder to look like.


----------



## ozarksvalley (Nov 22, 2007)

She's beautiful!  Back when I was more interested in Alpines instead of Nubians, I had a buck kid reserved from the Strawberry Fields herd. (Fanciful x Jasper) Fanciful aborted, so they offered me a buck out of Jolene, but by then something came up and we couldn't make it all the way to Ohio. But, it all turned out find b/c I chose to stick with Nubians. Beatiful genetics. You got a great doe, hopefully her kids will be even nicer!


----------



## Nupine (Nov 13, 2007)

Thanks! I will wait till she kids to decide. I really hope I can sell any bucks for breeding. But I don't want to rip someone off and give them bad bucklings. I am really confused about what I should price bucks at if I sell them. Any ideas? Their great aunt would be SF Jasmine.


----------



## ozarksvalley (Nov 22, 2007)

Alot of it depends on the mother. If you get some extra pics of her we may be able to help.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

she has some good genetics behind her. I have used the Olentangy lines heavily in my heard and they have done well for me. I have two Firestorm grand daughters on my webpage. 
her is a picture of oreos SDS Firestorm
http://olentangyalpines.com/storm.shtml

oreos sires dam adularia

http://olentangyalpines.com/adularia.shtml

beth


----------

